# Cilantro



## boogieboogiehedgehog (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys, First let me say I really like this site. I've learned a lot about Hedgies and appreciate everyone's input. I have a 10 week old Albino (Snowball) who's developing quite well in her new home. My question; Is it safe for Hedgies to consume Cilantro, I saw a video on youtube where a young Hedgehog was going crazy munching on some. I know each hog has there particulars but maybe anyone has had fed theirs cilantro.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I gave ours some a while back... she nibbled on it, anointed, and was done with it, lol...


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

ana said:


> I gave ours some a while back... she nibbled on it, anointed, and was done with it, lol...


Exact same reaction here, looked like we had a radioactive hedgie running around...lol


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> ana said:
> 
> 
> > I gave ours some a while back... she nibbled on it, anointed, and was done with it, lol...
> ...


:lol:

I bet that was a sight! Eva only anoints a little tiny bit, like she'll lick a very small amount on to a few of her lower back quills - and that's it, so it's hardly noticeable when she does, even with colorful foods. :lol:

I can only imagine a hedgie covered in green cilantro spit though, hahaha!


----------

